# grunt



## steve bellinger (Dec 18, 2014)

here's the latest one. maple, with a little burl. Dyed green then sanded back, semi gloss lacquer, buff and wax.
thanks as always
Steve

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 18, 2014)

Good looking GG there Steve. (Green Grunt)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 18, 2014)

like the color on that one ,,,,Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice looking grunter!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

